# Hit a bit of stumbling block!!



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Having a bit of mare at the moment with the medical side of things, its only about the payment though at the mo.

My GP practice wont do the Medical until they have had payment from there PCT  , i have offered to pay the £78.00 out of my own pocket but our local LA doesnt want me to do that as it will set problems in the future with other Adoptee's.

I have been on to our practice and give them some gip, but it went on deaf ears, i explained that they would be slowing the process down for us and that  our local SS have never come across this before.
I will be speaking to the practice Manager tomorrow, i will see were that one gets me   

In a catch 22 position here really, i will just have to wait and sit for a while the RED TAPE is being sorted, this is a shame as we are flying through the process at the moment, and we could be going to panel in July all being well  

Just thought i would have a rant    , the Wife is at work so i can have a moan till later


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

obviously i have'nt had to do this but wanted to say hope you get it sorted, its a shame that this has happened + i hope it doesnt have an effect on the time you are hoping to get to panel, you would think they would be more accomodating knowing your circumstances 

you give it to em if they dont pull there finger out soon + i hope your appointment with the PM (that is practice manager not prime minister ) tommorow results in good news + you can get them done ASAP 

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Cleg,

Just seems a bit daft to me that something so silly can slow the whole thing down, i know our SW isnt to impressed the GP's either!!

I am going swap GPs after this as there is another Practice just across the road and where DW is at and she never gets any problems over there.

Daft really


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

As if this aint stressful enough sorry your having trouble we thought we would have to pay for ours but our GP did the medicals and said right i post them off and bill SS, then they pay the GP why can't it be like everywhere, it's funny how different areas do things bloomin differently, sending you loads of  and hope it's sorted soon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi mr c

thats so bad about your meds. why is nothing ever straightforward?  hope you manage to get some answers tomorrow.

good luck and keep us updated. xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> Hi ya Cleg,
> 
> Just seems a bit daft to me that something so silly can slow the whole thing down, i know our SW isnt to impressed the GP's either!!
> 
> ...


sounds like you would be better off changing hun especially if mrs C has a good surgery you can go to

xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Just seen this Mr Cheese, poor you and what a pain! BL**DY (excuse my language!) docs - why do they have to be so difficult! Hope you get the answers you need tomorrow honey and give them    

if they still won't budge then I agree with what everyone else has said - go and join Mrs Cheese at her practise - they sounds much nicer  

good luck!  
Sarah
xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
sorry to hear about the problems, why are things never straight forward? hope you get it sorted, keep us posted.  very pleased to hear that you are hopefully going to panel in July, there is light at the end of the tunnel (once you get these medical forms sorted out).

Julia


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hope it gets sorted soon for you Mr Cheese.

This process is complicated and drawn out enough without anyone else making it more complicated!

Good luck.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry you've come across this when like you say you were flying through things and hopefully going to panel in July!

Did you get any further after talking to the practice manager??

Hope you get it all sorted soon.
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

how did you get on today with the practice manager?  any results?  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hope this is sorted soon for you         
Cat x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Mr C

our LA paid for our medicals- are yours not paying for it? if they are then why the H*ll are they saying about the PCT and if they dont pay then why not?

 hope you got it sorted today

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend also had a problem with SS and GP, also GP charged more for the medicals than the LA woudl pay, in the end the SS sorted it out as it was cheaper to pay the extra than keep children in care.  Her SW sorted the payment out, but if not I would pay get a receipt from prcatice and give it to SS to reimburse you- surely can't be too difficult for the practice and SS! or have the medical and Practice invoice SS.

Hope it goes smoothly Mr Cheese!
L x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replys people.

I got an out come today after spending my night shift thinking about it, i got up off my nights and phoned a an old contact at our Local PCT, and within 30 mins the whole thing was sorted,
The practice manager doesnt have a clue to cut a long story short, and once the PCT had a word they have changed there system and now any other Adopters or Foster's wont have the trouble in future .

Thats one stress out of the way!!

Why dont people look into things before setting up such silly systems, it was cause a whole lot less stress for the likes of us

Cheese x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Well done Mr Cheese!!     

So glad it's sorted, as you say one less thing to worry about!
Enjoy your weekend
Sarah
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cheese popped in to see how you went on + pleased to see you got it sorted not only for you but for future couples who take this route  

good on you 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mr Cheese ..Well done for sorting it out ..and you have done a favour to every future potential adopter out there   roll on July          
Cat x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you sorted it well done.
Sarah


----------

